# Danger Run 13 - The Most Fun You've Ever Had In Your Car!



## dangerrunguy (May 23, 2007)

The Halloween season is quickly approaching and this year's event to shaping up to be the best year ever! What is the Danger Run you ask? The thousands of people who go on Kentuckiana's Danger Run each year simply know it as “The Most Fun You’ve Ever Had in Your Car!” For the rest of you, here’s what you have been missing all these years:

The Danger Run is a Halloween-themed road rally (a.k.a. “Ghost Run”), and the largest and most popular event of its kind anywhere in the world right in the heart of Louisville, KY! It’s a unique, fun, and exciting game that anyone can play. The Danger Run is a driving game played in your vehicle, generally in groups of two or more people. You will be given a booklet of rhyming limerick-style clues that will test your logic, perception and reasoning abilities. Each of these clues, when solved correctly, will reveal the next turn (or series of turns) you’ll make as you attempt to stay on the route we have designed for you.

The object of the game is to complete the route with the fewest mistakes. We determine the accuracy to which you are able to do this by the accumulated mileage on your vehicle. Speed and time have no impact on the game. Don’t worry, you don’t have to be a human GPS to win the game. All Danger Run clues are written so that road experts and novices alike have an equal chance of winning. Absolutely no advance knowledge of the Kentuckiana area in which you are driving is required. (Believe us, you will often find yourself asking “Where in the **** ARE we?” - But that’s part of the fun!) The groups finishing with the most accurate mileage WIN THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN CASH PRIZES!

We couldn't call it a Ghost Run without a few scares thrown in along the way. Included with your Danger Run ticket is admission to TWO of The Ville's GREATEST haunted attractions, positioned along your route. If purchased separately, the combined admission price to the haunted attractions ALONE would be OVER $25! You get The Danger Run WITH BOTH HAUNTS for the INCREDIBLY LOW price of just $13.95 PER PERSON! How are we able to do this? - Volume. With so many thousands of Danger Runners participating each year, we utilize this volume to negotiate reduced ticket prices, and we pass those savings along to you! You get a full evening of Halloween entertainment, you can enjoy either with or without children, and unequaled value for your money. 

Check out our website for all the details and updates! Keep checking for updated information about this year's promos which include FREE food and FREE gas with the purchase of your ticket! Free Gas, Free food, TWO awesome haunts, an entire night of entertainment, AND your chance to WIN THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS in CASH PRIZES...what more could you ask for?!

www.dangerrun.com

Scare you real soon!


----------

